# Question from mgold



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi all, Mgoldb2 dropped me a line as I'd been helping people out with resumés, but as this is more of a career oriented question, I figured I'd let everyone share their opinions/experiences.

Original message:
_
I am going to graduate college this may with a computer science degree.

My goal is to get a job in software development.

The problem is I have not had any direct job experience with that.
Is it appropriate in the resume to include the 2 computer related jobs I have had but was not software development jobs.

One was computer tech support for a military base.
The other was networking support for the government.

I would also like some advice to what I should include in my resume.

What type of activities and honors are appropriate to include in applying for a professional software development job?

Is it appropriate to name some of the college classes I have taken that directly relate to software development?

Finally how soon should I send out my resume? Should I start sending it out this winter break or should I wait till closer to may when am graduating.

I am very thankful for any advice you willing to give me._


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Resume's should be written specifically for each job being considered. Shot gunning out a general resume will probably only lead to frustration. Do some research into companies that are big player in the IT field and see what jobs they are posting. 

Yes, absolutely use whatever experience you have, regardless if it's not directly related to what you want to do. Remember you want "A" job - not the "Perfect" job. You'll move up once you get in the door.

Since you're still in school, it's appropriate to include GPA (if its 3.5 or higher) and any honors. Also include any classes that relate directly to the job to which you're applying. If they're looking for C+ skills - say that you earned an A+ in C+.

You should send your resume out now. Indicate that you're willing to talk about starting even while you finish your degree (do this even if you're not really interested in doing so - if they want you they'll work with you.)

Make it clear that you willing to relocate. 

Here's an example of what you're likely to see:

Job Description:
Position involves systems engineering and the development and integration of software models for ground based radars, sensors, digital communication systems, and other Defense systems at the Air Forces Simulation and Analysis Facility (SIMAF) at Wright-Patterson AFB, OH. SIMAF provides real-time, human and hardware in the loop, high-fidelity modeling and simulation support for most major Air Force acquisition programs to include the JSF, F-22, J-UCAS, Predator, and many others. Position requires the design, development, enhancement, and utilization of several DOD modeling and simulation tools to a variety of acquisition, development, and test programs. Position requires the ability to perform post event data reduction and analysis in support of a range of military domains: Integrated Air Defense systems, Electronic Warfare, Airbourne Networking and Coalition Warfare. The successful candidate will work on a tightly integrated team in a highly dynamic environment. This position requires minimal travel.

Required Skills:
Must possess the ability to work with C++ software objects and understand how to integrate new objects into an established class hierarchy. Must possess and demonstrate the ability to develop software under Integrated Development Environments such as Microsoft Visual Studio and under Linux environments. Must possess the ability to write data reduction scripts to convert raw data into military performance measures in support of analysis. Must be familiar with modeling and simulation concepts such as Discrete Event Simulations, Real-time simulation, queuing, traditional statistics techniques and basic operations research. Must possess good technical writing and presentation skills. Excellent teaming skills in addition to being a self-starter and interfacing with the customer a must.

Desired Skills:
Experience with software configuration management, configuration management tools such as CVS, and software quality assurance desired. Experience with Web development and administration desired. Current secret clearance is required but a Top Secret is desired. Experience working in Government environments desired. The successful candidate will possess a working knowledge of military systems and concepts.

Education:
Bachelor's degree in related field and 1+ years experience.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

SixShooter said:


> Hi all, Mgoldb2 dropped me a line as I'd been helping people out with resumés, but as this is more of a career oriented question, I figured I'd let everyone share their opinions/experiences.
> 
> Hi, I would be willing to give a few personal opinions since I was in a position in the past few years (not now) that I hired professional employees (but not in the computer area). I did however deal a lot with employees first entering the marketplace who had graduated recently from either college or graduate school.Original message:
> _
> ...


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

My two cents as an MBA wth a Human Resources strength area.

I would definitely get the resume circulating as soon as possible. Some may wish to train you part time or just offer you some free work so that they an determine where you are at, in terms of software development.

Remember that, if you are going anywhere with any position,you will be filing out an epic about yourself called an aplication for employment. Try very hard to keep your resume to one page, without forcing the reader to use a magnifying glass...:laugh: . Summarize any work experience; you will be filling our company, dates of employment, job resposibities, etc, in greater detal in the applicaton.

So,the resume is a good goal statement, a rough out of your career, to date, info on education, and honors/activities.

Brief mention of what you like to do in your spare time is useful to show that you are social; work here at TSF would be appropiate.

Others might agrue (and I would hear them), but I think citing specific classes should be reserved for the application. Most applications have a question very close to "What education or experience do you have that makes you appropriate for this job"?...in so many words.

In many, many organizations, the resume gets you the application, which gts you the interview, In the smalled outfits their selection team is going to want to talk with you for two hours, anyway, :sayyes:

About honors and awards; anything that shows that you are a go-getter would be approriate on the resume, and you can certainly use high shcool years, as well. Cerain honors or awarsfor specific activities at good for the resume, but leave academic honors for the application.

Don't send a cover letter unless they ask for it, and only include when you are graduating and when you will be availabl for work. Also include that you would be amenable to a sumer internship, if that weould be helpful.

If you do not send a cover letter, send a announcement card which matches you resume paper with a handwritten note on it; That card could say many things, ie "I was very excited to learn of the opportunity at your company. I hope to hear from you". Or "My friend, Joe Blow works for your oranization and he has conplimented you greatly. I amlokingforward to discssnh a future there".

Well, I tin you get it. I won't subscribe to this, so if you have questions for me, post em up and shhot mea heads-up PM.


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

yustr said:


> Since you're still in school, it's appropriate to include GPA (if its 3.5 or higher)


My GPA is 3.4 should I not include it? or is it better to be upfront since most likly they going to ask for my transcript at somepoint?


----------

